# Heavily modified Paul Sellers workbench



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

*She's got legs.....*

I'll skip the boring parts, like the glue up of the legs and material choice. I will say that I had intended to build my own designed bench sometime last year. I was sold on a certain author's idea of an awesome Roubo style bench. I got Paul Sellers' Working Wood, book and dvd set at Christmas this year, and it completely changed my way of thinking.

But you didn't come here for ramblings, you want to see pictures…...



















There they are, pretty aren't they. Now time for some pictures of a screw up….










And the repair….










What you're looking at is the finished product of the legs in the first picture. In the second picture there is the first mortise and tenon that I have ever cut completely by hand. The other two pictures are a boo boo I made.

I f you've looked at the plans provided in the book by Mr. Sellers, you will notice that the top rail should have a haunch in the top of it. My legs do not have that feature, not because I couldn't do it, but rather, I'm an idiot. I mis-measured my mortises and went to cutting. After setting in the first mortise I realized that I had mis-measured. I also noticed by the fractured edge of my chisel, that I would need to implore some machine help, or plan on sharpening 4 times per mortise.

It was at that point that I found out the motor on my drill press was burned out. So I hauled my legs to a neighbors house and did rough boring with a drill press. I made a boo boo on the last mortise of the last leg I was drilling. Somehow, I had an extra pencil line on the leg and I just went to drilling between the lines. That's what created the mortise next to the mortise. The best fix I could think of was to cut a plug to fill the hole. I implored some newly learned carving techniques to whittle that small block into an appropriate size for the hole.

All in all, I am happy with the results. I wish I had the haunches, but then again, this oak is a lot tougher than the softwood that Mr. Sellers calls for in his book and video.

Thanks again to Paul Sellers for his inspiration and instruction.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

KTMM said:


> *She's got legs.....*
> 
> I'll skip the boring parts, like the glue up of the legs and material choice. I will say that I had intended to build my own designed bench sometime last year. I was sold on a certain author's idea of an awesome Roubo style bench. I got Paul Sellers' Working Wood, book and dvd set at Christmas this year, and it completely changed my way of thinking.
> 
> ...


It looks to me that it is coming along nicely.
That is going to be one heavy bench made of oak. 
I hope you place it where you want it and don't plan on moving it too much.

In the last photo.
If the plug going to be trimmed flush or left proud as I think it looks in the photo?

I'm wanting to see how the top is going to attach.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

KTMM said:


> *She's got legs.....*
> 
> I'll skip the boring parts, like the glue up of the legs and material choice. I will say that I had intended to build my own designed bench sometime last year. I was sold on a certain author's idea of an awesome Roubo style bench. I got Paul Sellers' Working Wood, book and dvd set at Christmas this year, and it completely changed my way of thinking.
> 
> ...


Nice mortice and tenon. She is coming along real nice Lucas. I will have to come and see it.

Keep up the good work
We all Boo Boo sometimes. That is what glue is for


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

KTMM said:


> *She's got legs.....*
> 
> I'll skip the boring parts, like the glue up of the legs and material choice. I will say that I had intended to build my own designed bench sometime last year. I was sold on a certain author's idea of an awesome Roubo style bench. I got Paul Sellers' Working Wood, book and dvd set at Christmas this year, and it completely changed my way of thinking.
> 
> ...


Gonna' be a Fine Bench.

This is how we gain experience. Always remember "It's not how bad you err, it's how well you recover".
It will work just as well with that extra 'practice' mortice.

Keep up the great woodworking experiences.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

KTMM said:


> *She's got legs.....*
> 
> I'll skip the boring parts, like the glue up of the legs and material choice. I will say that I had intended to build my own designed bench sometime last year. I was sold on a certain author's idea of an awesome Roubo style bench. I got Paul Sellers' Working Wood, book and dvd set at Christmas this year, and it completely changed my way of thinking.
> 
> ...


Sounds cool, I'm watching. So what is heavily modified in your design vs. Paul's?


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

KTMM said:


> *She's got legs.....*
> 
> I'll skip the boring parts, like the glue up of the legs and material choice. I will say that I had intended to build my own designed bench sometime last year. I was sold on a certain author's idea of an awesome Roubo style bench. I got Paul Sellers' Working Wood, book and dvd set at Christmas this year, and it completely changed my way of thinking.
> 
> ...


Double top, it's made of oak and I've changed the measurements based on material I had available. The well board on mine will be pretty small 3" or so. I plan to make some additions once it's assembled to tailor it to carving also.

I should be posting part 2 of this tomorrow. I want to wait until I have some pictures to show off.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

KTMM said:


> *She's got legs.....*
> 
> I'll skip the boring parts, like the glue up of the legs and material choice. I will say that I had intended to build my own designed bench sometime last year. I was sold on a certain author's idea of an awesome Roubo style bench. I got Paul Sellers' Working Wood, book and dvd set at Christmas this year, and it completely changed my way of thinking.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see it.
Since I am not familiar with work bench designs (mine is an old table), what changes are to be made to make it better for carving?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

KTMM said:


> *She's got legs.....*
> 
> I'll skip the boring parts, like the glue up of the legs and material choice. I will say that I had intended to build my own designed bench sometime last year. I was sold on a certain author's idea of an awesome Roubo style bench. I got Paul Sellers' Working Wood, book and dvd set at Christmas this year, and it completely changed my way of thinking.
> 
> ...


Looking good!!! Anxiously awaiting pictures of your progress/completed bench.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

*Last night was a good night*

After a very early morning and a good day working away from my normal 40 hour a week job. I was able to spend the latter half of yesterday working on my bench. I managed to get the skirts cut, and installed. I did not glue the sides on or the top on.

Here is the results….





































How do you guys like that Japanese angle guide. It was worth the $55 I paid for it, and will never leave my toolbox. The bottom picture shows how my bench is different from Mr. Sellers' bench. I have two tops in a split top style bench. This is my way of making the best use out of a larger single top that I had put together for a previous version of my bench.

Just so you know, the bench gets horizontal stability from 4x half inch dadoes that capture the legs into the skirts.

At this point, I do want to apologize. I did my best to stick to the "hand tools" only philosophy on this bench, but after spending 3 hours to cut 1/8 of an inch of a 1/2 inch dado into the skirt, I broke out my Bosch colt electric router. I managed to rough cut the dadoes using it. I did nearly mess one up when the router bit in. Luckily I had erred by mis-marking the top of one of the dadoes, so the extra bite wound up matching where the dado needed to end at anyway.

I just got done with one coat of BLO and I will be putting another on in the next few minutes. As soon as the vice is on, I'll post some finished pics.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

KTMM said:


> *Last night was a good night*
> 
> After a very early morning and a good day working away from my normal 40 hour a week job. I was able to spend the latter half of yesterday working on my bench. I managed to get the skirts cut, and installed. I did not glue the sides on or the top on.
> 
> ...


Looking good, want to see it finished


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

KTMM said:


> *Last night was a good night*
> 
> After a very early morning and a good day working away from my normal 40 hour a week job. I was able to spend the latter half of yesterday working on my bench. I managed to get the skirts cut, and installed. I did not glue the sides on or the top on.
> 
> ...


That is looking fine KTMM.
I like the angle guide. I am not completely clear on how it works, but it looks like it's much more stable and accurate than other guides I've seen on the market.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

KTMM said:


> *Last night was a good night*
> 
> After a very early morning and a good day working away from my normal 40 hour a week job. I was able to spend the latter half of yesterday working on my bench. I managed to get the skirts cut, and installed. I did not glue the sides on or the top on.
> 
> ...


If Ben Franklin had power tools, He wouldn't have been flying kites in the rain…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

KTMM said:


> *Last night was a good night*
> 
> After a very early morning and a good day working away from my normal 40 hour a week job. I was able to spend the latter half of yesterday working on my bench. I managed to get the skirts cut, and installed. I did not glue the sides on or the top on.
> 
> ...


Its looking good Lucas. It wont be no time now. Let us know when you get the finished project up.
Great job dude.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

*A look under her skirt....*

I got your attention with that title, so here's the picture…..










I began to cut the hole for the vise two nights ago, last night I actually got it mounted. I had to use 3 layers of plywood to get the clearance I needed to mount it. (I'll try and get a picture of that when I'm under the bench again. I'm not picking it up again if I can help it.) I had my 10 year old nephew help me mount it and here are the results…



















I have one coat of BLO on the top and skirts, I need to apply another coat, and get the legs coated and I'll be 98% done. I'm lacking the vise liner which will be made of sycamore and I need to drill a couple of dog holes. I have an additional vise I'm debating on mounting to the opposite side, but I may just sell it on craigslist. I plan to post this bench as finished as soon as I have the vise liners planed, cut and installed.

William asked on the first post what additions I was to make this more tailored for carving…. I hope to post those additions once I get the bench completed.

I have not put a well board in between the two tops. At this point, I don't know if I want to. I'm leaning towards a sliding chisel insert. Any ideas are welcome on what to put there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

KTMM said:


> *A look under her skirt....*
> 
> I got your attention with that title, so here's the picture…..
> 
> ...


Looking good! I can't wait to see it done.

Now, you asked for suggestions, I gots suggestions.
For the center opening, I wish I could remember where I seen this, but I liked what I seen. 
It was a bench very similar to yours. The guy had several different boxes, totes, chisel blocks, and so forth. They all were sized and set to fit into the center opening of his table. He had for example, chip carving chisels in one block, regular chisels in another block, layout tools in a tray, and so on, and so on. He had one block that held various hand saws. This way he could place what he needed at any given time in the center space. Under the table was planks in measured sections he could put in places not being used as not to leave a hole for things to fall through. The totes, blocks and troughs were placed on a shelf out of the way when he wasn't using one of them. There would have to be this since he had more sections than would fit in the table at one time.
Now, for my favorite block he had for his table. He even had one that was a coffee cup holder. This guy had thought of everything.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

KTMM said:


> *A look under her skirt....*
> 
> I got your attention with that title, so here's the picture…..
> 
> ...


Lucas the vice is very nice. You have done an wonderful job. It is plane and simple, you keep it that way, the better it will work. I know you have been working hard on this and it has turned out well. Great job.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

KTMM said:


> *A look under her skirt....*
> 
> I got your attention with that title, so here's the picture…..
> 
> ...


I would be finishing the vise jaws tonight, but I think I pulled my weak tricep in my left arm. I'll wait till tomorrow night and get back on it.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

KTMM said:


> *A look under her skirt....*
> 
> I got your attention with that title, so here's the picture…..
> 
> ...


Very nice work.

In the previous episode (part 2)
You were speaking about making the dado in the skirt.
I don't know how you tried to do it by hand. I would have made multiple saw cuts spaced about a quater of an inch. Then it would be easy to knock out most of the wood. What would be left would be cleaning the bottom of the dado.
EC Emmerich is producing a "trenching saw" which seems to be specially designed to do such work.
look for trenching saw on :
http://www.ecemmerich.com/saegen.html.

Although I think for occasional work, a cross-cut back saw should work.

What are the thickness and the height of the skirt?

About the gap between the two tops,
have a look at the web site "Logan Cabinet Schoppe"

http://www.logancabinetshoppe.com/podcast-the-workbench.html

especially podcast episodes 23 (second half) & 34


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

KTMM said:


> *A look under her skirt....*
> 
> I got your attention with that title, so here's the picture…..
> 
> ...


Your bench is looking great.

Here are a couple of "Jaws" you may want to consider.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

KTMM said:


> *A look under her skirt....*
> 
> I got your attention with that title, so here's the picture…..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input everyone….

William: I knew I had seen what you're talking about at some point. That's what I had in mind. Guess I need to do some searches and find that info again.

Sylvain: That trenching saw looks a lot like a staircase saw. I have a japanese version of that, it's designed to start cuts anywhere in the board. I originally used the method Paul Sellers outlines on his video and book set. It involves using a knife wall and a router plane. The problem is that this oak is super tough and it's laminated to get the thicknesses that I needed. So you can take the layers of glue into account. The dados needed to be 3.5" (or so) wide, about 7" in length, and 1/2" deep. In pine or a softwood the method would have worked out great, but with this tough stuff, I just decided to use my router and clean it up using a 5/6" and 1" chisel.
To top it all off. I cut most of the opening for the vise out by hand using a coping saw, but there was a rip cut that I couldn't reach with my shallow coping saw. SAWZALL to the rescue…... 
As far as the gap in the middle goes, that's a great idea. It's just the right size to get clamps , and my forearm through also.

DIY: That first jaw would make a great bottle opener, I think I could use the second as a wood chipper…...


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

KTMM said:


> *A look under her skirt....*
> 
> I got your attention with that title, so here's the picture…..
> 
> ...


A look up a skirt, you know I'm here! I really like the bench design. It's always made a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

KTMM said:


> *A look under her skirt....*
> 
> I got your attention with that title, so here's the picture…..
> 
> ...


As I am not a native English speaker, I am never sure what I say is understandable.

the technique I was speaking about is illustrated in this video :





look from 1m11s to 2m18s
although in this video it is done with a handheld circular saw and not with a hand saw.
It makes some dust but not as much dust as an electric router.
The disadvantage of the electric router is that it transforms 100% of the wood machined in fine dust.
Of course you could still use a router to clean the bottom of the dado.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

KTMM said:


> *A look under her skirt....*
> 
> I got your attention with that title, so here's the picture…..
> 
> ...


Actually that method would have worked great Sylvain. Its ok on the saw, I dont want to be rude. I've just always heard of that saw called a staircase saw, the blade on it is 90 degrees to the handle. There is also a dovetail saw, which has the blade bedded at an angle for cutting dovetails.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

KTMM said:


> *A look under her skirt....*
> 
> I got your attention with that title, so here's the picture…..
> 
> ...


I probably won't get to it tonight, but as soon as I can I'll also see if I can figure out and find where I seen that at. Let me know if you find it first.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

KTMM said:


> *A look under her skirt....*
> 
> I got your attention with that title, so here's the picture…..
> 
> ...


I am still new to the english woodworking vocabulary. (I have seen it first on the Emmerich web site, so I thought it was the proper name.)
I have looked for "staircase saw" and found this :

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/28417

Nearly everything is on lumberjocks, it is wonderful.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

*Into the beyond...*

I've been "done" with this project for nearly two weeks at this point, but I feel I should close this out.

Along with the bench, I felt the need to showcase some of my favorite tools.

I plan to update this blog with some of the uses for the gap that I can come up with…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

KTMM said:


> *Into the beyond...*
> 
> I've been "done" with this project for nearly two weeks at this point, but I feel I should close this out.
> 
> ...


Very nice Lucas. I can't wait to come over and see it in person. You have worked hard to get it done, I know your proud. Nice job!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

KTMM said:


> *Into the beyond...*
> 
> I've been "done" with this project for nearly two weeks at this point, but I feel I should close this out.
> 
> ...


Nice job, looks good.

You are welcome to come to my shop & build one for me. PLEASE!!! I'll get the beer & Brandy!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

KTMM said:


> *Into the beyond...*
> 
> I've been "done" with this project for nearly two weeks at this point, but I feel I should close this out.
> 
> ...


look solid to me. nice bench.very well built.nice hand tools got learn them one day or it maybe years in the learning curve for me .that looks like it not going to budge a bit.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

KTMM said:


> *Into the beyond...*
> 
> I've been "done" with this project for nearly two weeks at this point, but I feel I should close this out.
> 
> ...


Well done lucas, nice bench.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

KTMM said:


> *Into the beyond...*
> 
> I've been "done" with this project for nearly two weeks at this point, but I feel I should close this out.
> 
> ...


Nice! It's also the very first time I have ever seen someone hang hand planes on the wall with a magnet strip!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

KTMM said:


> *Into the beyond...*
> 
> I've been "done" with this project for nearly two weeks at this point, but I feel I should close this out.
> 
> ...


Looks good Lucas, Make Dave keep his hands in his pocket if he comes over there. You'll have wood curls all over that clean bench…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

KTMM said:


> *Into the beyond...*
> 
> I've been "done" with this project for nearly two weeks at this point, but I feel I should close this out.
> 
> ...


Now that is one fine bench. It looks solid enough for anything you wish to do on it. 
As for the pieces for the middle gap, I think you must make a coffee cup holder in it. That is a must.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

KTMM said:


> *Into the beyond...*
> 
> I've been "done" with this project for nearly two weeks at this point, but I feel I should close this out.
> 
> ...


Magnet strips have drawbacks…... especially when sharpening. All the metal shavings stick to the bur…....

Thanks guys for all the comments. I hope to post this as a finished project soon. The bench needs another coat of BLO and some accessories….

I hope to build some more proper saw, plane and accessory holders. HMMM maybe I'll build a tool box….... in my own fashion. Over complicated and AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Bigtones (Jan 5, 2014)

KTMM said:


> *Into the beyond...*
> 
> I've been "done" with this project for nearly two weeks at this point, but I feel I should close this out.
> 
> ...


Sorry for bringing up an Old post like this but, I have been following many blogs and your Paul Sellers Bench really caught my eye. I have watched his series on bench building many times and was wondering if you would add a Tail Vise and bench dogs if you were to make another bench or if this bench suits all your needs. I am planning on tackling my first bench this spring (Still 4 foot Snow Banks where I live) finally arrives and was hoping for some feedback. Thanks so much.

Toni.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

KTMM said:


> *Into the beyond...*
> 
> I've been "done" with this project for nearly two weeks at this point, but I feel I should close this out.
> 
> ...


Paul demonstrates using a large clamp for a "horizontal" vise. It works pretty well. I love my bench, but I have redone it a little bit. I'll try and post some pictures here, but feel free to PM me for more info.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

KTMM said:


> *Into the beyond...*
> 
> I've been "done" with this project for nearly two weeks at this point, but I feel I should close this out.
> 
> ...












Finally getting my butt in gear and building myself a bench. 
I liked the split design like yours because I want a wide bench and the void in the middle will allow to to clamp things easier. 
Each side of mine is going to be 12 inches x five feet and five inches thick.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

*Ch Changes, turn and face the VISE*

Soooo, it's been a while. There's been a lot going on and I haven't found a lot of time for woodworking. I've worked on a few small things here and there, but nothing major. I've recently gotten back into woodcarving and have been enjoying dreaming up projects and learning new techniques.

I got out to the shop one day a couple months back and decided I wanted to shorten my bench and put the vise closer to the end. At first I tried to do it with a skill saw and a guide. I got in a rush and the two and a half inch thick oak proved to be too much for the saw. I decided to try and hand cut it the way I had originally and wound up cutting the wrong mark.

DOH…

In the end, I broke the whole thing down and hauled it out to my friend William's. I made some better marked cuts and widened the tool tray opening. I managed to get out this morning and rework the new leg dadoes. Altogether I think it's going to work a bit better for me.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

KTMM said:


> *Ch Changes, turn and face the VISE*
> 
> Soooo, it's been a while. There's been a lot going on and I haven't found a lot of time for woodworking. I've worked on a few small things here and there, but nothing major. I've recently gotten back into woodcarving and have been enjoying dreaming up projects and learning new techniques.
> 
> ...


Hey Lucas….glad it worked out for ya…...the best laid plans are usually questioned once put to use…...

Nice looking bench….


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

KTMM said:


> *Ch Changes, turn and face the VISE*
> 
> Soooo, it's been a while. There's been a lot going on and I haven't found a lot of time for woodworking. I've worked on a few small things here and there, but nothing major. I've recently gotten back into woodcarving and have been enjoying dreaming up projects and learning new techniques.
> 
> ...


Glad the bench worked out. Woulda sucked if it didn't. Now go carve up some lawn gnomes


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

KTMM said:


> *Ch Changes, turn and face the VISE*
> 
> Soooo, it's been a while. There's been a lot going on and I haven't found a lot of time for woodworking. I've worked on a few small things here and there, but nothing major. I've recently gotten back into woodcarving and have been enjoying dreaming up projects and learning new techniques.
> 
> ...


Does Paul know that you messed with his bench?
& why did you make William an accomplice in this theft and vandalism???

Glad you were able to recoup from the oops….
Looking forward to seeing some carvings!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

KTMM said:


> *Ch Changes, turn and face the VISE*
> 
> Soooo, it's been a while. There's been a lot going on and I haven't found a lot of time for woodworking. I've worked on a few small things here and there, but nothing major. I've recently gotten back into woodcarving and have been enjoying dreaming up projects and learning new techniques.
> 
> ...


The bench looks really great. Did you try using your Skillsaw starting with shallow cuts and increasing the depth after each pass? I sometimes have to do that with my underpowered (1hp) tablesaw.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

KTMM said:


> *Ch Changes, turn and face the VISE*
> 
> Soooo, it's been a while. There's been a lot going on and I haven't found a lot of time for woodworking. I've worked on a few small things here and there, but nothing major. I've recently gotten back into woodcarving and have been enjoying dreaming up projects and learning new techniques.
> 
> ...


Wow, your shop has air conditioning. I need that…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

KTMM said:


> *Ch Changes, turn and face the VISE*
> 
> Soooo, it's been a while. There's been a lot going on and I haven't found a lot of time for woodworking. I've worked on a few small things here and there, but nothing major. I've recently gotten back into woodcarving and have been enjoying dreaming up projects and learning new techniques.
> 
> ...


Glad it worked out for you. 
You know you're welcome to come over anytime you need to get things done in the big shop, or just to shoot the breeze. 
Remind me next time you're here to tell you the Hollywood people story.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

KTMM said:


> *Ch Changes, turn and face the VISE*
> 
> Soooo, it's been a while. There's been a lot going on and I haven't found a lot of time for woodworking. I've worked on a few small things here and there, but nothing major. I've recently gotten back into woodcarving and have been enjoying dreaming up projects and learning new techniques.
> 
> ...


I think it looks great Lucas. Nice job.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

KTMM said:


> *Ch Changes, turn and face the VISE*
> 
> Soooo, it's been a while. There's been a lot going on and I haven't found a lot of time for woodworking. I've worked on a few small things here and there, but nothing major. I've recently gotten back into woodcarving and have been enjoying dreaming up projects and learning new techniques.
> 
> ...


Mike, I got in a rush and went full tilt with the skillsaw, which is wayyyyyyy too underpowered for cutting oak slabs.

Yeah Stumpy, I have A/C, it's one of the benefits of having a 12'x16' shop, cheap to cool.

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

KTMM said:


> *Ch Changes, turn and face the VISE*
> 
> Soooo, it's been a while. There's been a lot going on and I haven't found a lot of time for woodworking. I've worked on a few small things here and there, but nothing major. I've recently gotten back into woodcarving and have been enjoying dreaming up projects and learning new techniques.
> 
> ...


I just watched Paul's workbench videos and wondered how a vise would work on that style of bench. Your photos have been really informative, thank you!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

KTMM said:


> *Ch Changes, turn and face the VISE*
> 
> Soooo, it's been a while. There's been a lot going on and I haven't found a lot of time for woodworking. I've worked on a few small things here and there, but nothing major. I've recently gotten back into woodcarving and have been enjoying dreaming up projects and learning new techniques.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great functional bench. There is a lot to be said for the English style bench.


----------



## RustyHacksaw (Dec 10, 2014)

KTMM said:


> *Ch Changes, turn and face the VISE*
> 
> Soooo, it's been a while. There's been a lot going on and I haven't found a lot of time for woodworking. I've worked on a few small things here and there, but nothing major. I've recently gotten back into woodcarving and have been enjoying dreaming up projects and learning new techniques.
> 
> ...


I think it's great. Have you made any additional changes over the years? Thank you for sharing.


----------

